# I am working in canada and want to apply for permanent residence



## RATOLZ (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello, i am working in Edmonton (alberta) for last 18 months as a cook in a restaurant and for last 12 months i am working with same restaurant. I want to apply for the permanent residency. But i need information for following things.

1.What are the options for me to apply permanent residency, I mean in which category and from where I can download the applications forms. Can you provide me the website link please?

2.How many bands do I need in each module of IELTS for applying permanent residancy? All I can found is written about Canadian Language Benchmark, but how to compare it with IELTS band score ?

I will be great full if you can help me.
Thanx


G. Ratol


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

RATOLZ said:


> Hello, i am working in Edmonton (alberta) for last 18 months as a cook in a restaurant and for last 12 months i am working with same restaurant. I want to apply for the permanent residency. But i need information for following things.
> 
> 1.What are the options for me to apply permanent residency, I mean in which category and from where I can download the applications forms. Can you provide me the website link please?
> 
> ...


What is your present residence status?


----------



## RATOLZ (Jan 23, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> What is your present residence status?


i am working as semi skilled worker and i am temporary foreign worker on 2 years visa.


----------

